# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Aankomen met anabolen

## gti-power

hallo

ik ben een jongen van 20 jaar 1.84 en 60/61 kg en ik train 2 keer 2 uur in de week en wil anabolen gaan gebruiken om aan te komen en spiermassa te kweken welke moet ik mee beginnen en hoeveelheid en hoe en waar spuit je het in ik neem persoonlijk liever tabletten maar heb gehoord dat dat niet goed helpt zo wel hoeveel langer doe je erover om het met tabletten te doen en iemandt die het zelfde probleem heb als ik en het ook heeft gedaan hoelang duurde het voordat je aangekomen was alvast bedankt

gr marcel

----------


## Wendy

Weet wel wat je wilt gaat doen. Je kunt er agressief van worden en voor je lichaam is het ook niet bevordelijk. Zo kan bijvoorbeeld je vruchtbaarheid aangetast worden. Ik weet wel dat je op je 20ste niet denkt aan een kindje krijgen, maar misschien wel over 10 jaar. Dan is het al te laat. Ik weet wel dat je een andere reactie had gewild van iemand die er het ook heeft gebruikt. Maar ik wil gewoon dat je er wel bewust over nadenkt welke gevolgen het voor je heeft. Zo is er op het forum ook een artikel over anabolen
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4924
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=871

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Atleet

Ik heb gebruikt en wendy heeft gelijk. Het kan allemaal maar of het gebeurd is een 2e.
Denk er iig goed over na. Ik heb er zelf iig niets an over gehouden maar het kan gemakkelijk.

----------

